# High School in the Early 90's



## ttb1112 (Mar 20, 2017)

Hey I’m currently working on a novel about boys growing up in the early part of the 90’s (book takes place August 1990 and goes til June 1994). They’re in high school during this period, so I’m looking to talk with anyone who was in high school around this time about political events, general high school life, fun things you did with friends, etc. I’m looking specifically to mine the “experience” of the 90’s—something you wouldn’t get from a Wikipedia article or Buzzfeed listacle. Specific sensations and moods and personal details you remember.

I’m looking for anyone who graduated Class of 1994, but any time around there will work too. If you’re older/younger than that but recall something specific about high school youth around that time frame, feel free to post as well.

I’d like to talk with people one on one so it could be a more private discussion, so reply here or DM me if you’re interested.

Thanks!


----------

